# Felix Query - Feeding guidelines



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I had a BOGOF voucher for Felix kitten pouches so I thought I may aswell get them as a treat for Wabbit.
The feeding guidelines are truly puzzling though! For a Weaning-3 month kitten it says typical amount, 4 pouches per day over 2-3 meals. Then 3-6 months is says 3 to 5 pouches a day over 2 meals! Can you imagine trying to cram 5 pouches down a kitten in 2 meals?!!! For 6-12 months it says 5-3 pouches (why worded the wrong way round? are they saying gradually decrease from 5 to 3 pouches by one year?) over 2 meals.
Do they have the number of pouches and the meals per day round the wrong way? For a start a weaning age kitten should be eating waaaaaay more than 2-3 meals a day, and hasn't got a hope of eating 4 pouches over 2 meals.
Wabbit ( 13 weeks) eats no more than 2 pouches per day over around 3 or 4 meals yet he's growing like a weed (weighed him because he hadn't eaten much today and was sleeping a lot, thought he might be having a growth spurt with all the sleep, and he's gained 89g since the same time YESTERDAY. He's now 1739g)
I don't feed him by guidelines anyway I just feed him when he asks or if he doesn't ask I take him to his bowl and put fresh food down around 3 times a day, but I just envisage all these poor owners fretting over their tiny kitten not being able to eat 2+ pouches in one sitting...


----------



## CarrieBradshaw (Dec 19, 2010)

I liked that you pointed out the 5-3 'wrong way round' detail - it always bugs me! My kittens are eating Felix As Good As It Looks at the moment - I don't want to feed them this long-term, but they are being fuss pots and it has been a series of more urgent issues since they came to their new home, what with the girl peeing on the bed and then the boy pooing in the shower! All sorted now and they are very happy...and make me very happy too!  I don't bother with following the Felix guidelines, because after reading them, I decided they were just that and that the kittens can give me their own guidelines about how much they want to eat! Where did you get the voucher and what do you usually feed Wabbit?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I got the voucher from the Felix website after signing up to their kitten welcome pack. You can get some vouchers by signing up to the Whiskas website too  I wouldn't feed it as a staple diet but it helps that if I ever run out of food I can just run to the supermarket and buy the first rubbish I find because they're used to it 
I feed Wabbit (and my older cat) on Natures Menu pouches at the moment, but intend to change to Animonda Carny when I can afford to get a bulk order of food and litter from Zooplus. Still have to decide which litter I want to try next... 
Glad you got their toiletting issues sorted out


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Go by your cat , i dont follow the guidelines as what is a 'average cat' ?
if his hungry let him eat, if he isnt he doesnt etc lol! :thumbup:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Go by your cat , i dont follow the guidelines as what is a 'average cat' ?
> if his hungry let him eat, if he isnt he doesnt etc lol! :thumbup:


Yeah that's what I'm doing anyway, but I always look at feeding guidelines just out of curiosity. (I did it with my kids too, but never would have restricted them to what it said on the formula tin. Not that my kids EVER consumed the recommended amounts of ANYTHING, I was the one constantly fretting because they had half of what they should  They were slow growers too so I was doubly concerned... lol)
It was just the fact that the Felix guidelines were so amusing that made me query it...


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't help you with kitten information but I give Charleecat Felix every day and she's a senior cat. I give her one pouch in the morning and then one around 6pm every evening. I also give her a tiny weeny handful of a top quality dry food too. That seems enough.

Charleecat is 4.12kg (a smallish moggie cat). 

I hope this gives you a bit more of a clue.


----------



## CarrieBradshaw (Dec 19, 2010)

I ordered the Felix kitten welcome pack! I vaguely remember that it wasn't on there when I got Jenny & Moses, but that doesn't seem to make sense since I think they are only a few weeks older than Wabbit! Thanks!


----------

